

Quora Is Down, and They're "Not Pointing Fingers at EC2" - espeed
http://quora.com

======
espeed
I have been debating where to put the servers for our startup -- Rackspace is
looking better and better.

~~~
jedberg
Despite the fact that my site has been down for 3 hours, I'd still say Amazon
is a great place for your startup.

Just don't use EBS.

~~~
espeed
It seems like the AWS outages are happing more and more frequently -- didn't
you guys just have an EBS issue about a month ago?

~~~
jedberg
> didn't you guys just have an EBS issue about a month ago?

Yes. Since then we've moved about 1/2 of our stuff off of EBS, but we're still
migrating away from it.

------
edtechre
Scary. I actually remember those TV segments from my childhood. 0_0

And I'm feeling better that I decided to go with Rackspace instead of EC2.

